

How can we default on dollar denominated debt most of it which we own ? - divax
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/17/Estimated_ownership_of_treasury_securities_by_year.gif
someone please explain to me how we can default on dollar denominated debt ? S&#38;P decision makes no sense.
======
divax
S&P decision makes no sense.

